# Drill DR



## Pipes (Apr 26, 2006)

If anyone wants a deal on one there on SALE at Amazon for $89.99 with a 15 buck mail in rebate making it 74.99 with the free shipping !! and yap its the 750PK I just grabed one .. been wanting one a while BUT never found a price I could live with ! until NOW IMHO this is a real buy ....


http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Tea Clipper (Apr 26, 2006)

How does the one from Harbor Freight compare?  Is it just as good, or what?  Dario mentioned the Drill Dr. before, which got me thinking about how much I really *need* one [] but then the HF is cheaper...  Actually, I think HF has two models, but I only linked in one.  Anyway - who has an HF model they'd like to gloat about? []


----------



## leehljp (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tea Clipper_
> <br />How does the one from Harbor Freight compare?  Is it just as good, or what?  Dario mentioned the Drill Dr. before, which got me thinking about how much I really *need* one [] but then the HF is cheaper...  Actually, I think HF has two models, but I only linked in one.  Anyway - who has an HF model they'd like to gloat about? []



Ron,

The HF model only does roughly 1/8 to 1/4 inch bits. Hardly usable for pen size bits. I have a lot of HF tools, but when it comes to sharpening, buyer beware of the print. The one you noted does not do harder bits. It obviously uses a stone grinder, and a soft one at that. The Drill Doctor uses a diamond grinder. Almost as much difference as a bandaid box vs a doctors office. The HF one would be money thrown away. For the kind of bits that it would sharpen, it would be cheaper to just buy two or three sets of bits than the HF sharpener.

I promise you, there is that much difference in the HF sharpener and the DD.

I have the 750 (a gift from LOML - I asked for the 500.) It is in Japan and I am in the States currently. Over there, good bits cost. 10 bits from 6 mm through 12 mm (roughly 1/4-1/2) will cost as much as a DD. For anyone who uses bits a lot, or who require constantly sharp bits, the DD can't be beat.


----------



## Dario (Apr 26, 2006)

I've read a lot of reviews and nothing even comes close to the Drill Dr.  I won't experiment and go for it.

Like Lee, I got one 750PK as a gift from LOML recently.  Bought from Amazon for about $65.00 (after rebates) if I am not mistaken.


----------



## KingBubbaTruck (Apr 26, 2006)

Does anyone know what the major difference is between the 500 and the 750?  

I've got a 500, and it appears to do everything I need (even split points), but for the deal Amazon is offering, wondering if I should go ahead and upgrade...


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingBubbaTruck_
> <br />Does anyone know what the major difference is between the 500 and the 750?
> 
> I've got a 500, and it appears to do everything I need (even split points), but for the deal Amazon is offering, wondering if I should go ahead and upgrade...


The 500 is up to 1/2" bits, the 750  goes to 3/4" bits. I have one at the shop, most worthless piece of junk... May have a bad one. Been talking to the reps and need to call them again. Mine is about 4 years old, sitting and collecting dust. I know most people have had good luck with them, so....


----------



## KingBubbaTruck (Apr 26, 2006)

Darn,

Looks like I really don't need to upgrade then...

I've used mine a fair amount for sharpening 3/8 and 1/2 inch bits.  I've installed a super heavy duty hitch and a camper lifting/hold down system on my F350.  Drilling through that steel, laying on your back with a dull bit is no fun.  I would have to sharpen my bits after about every couple of holes.  The DD did a great job of bringing those bits back to the point where they would eat through the steel.  I'll admit that I probably wasn't using the best drilling techniques (too fast, not enough cutting fluid) but I wasn't too concerned about it when I was laying on my back on the driveway []

So, I've been happy with mine, but the amount of time that I use bits bigger than 1/2 is very,very rare.  I've heard that it's possible to sharpen bits on the grinder, and have seen some documents that talk about doing it, so I'll just save some money and learn how to do the bigger bits manually...

Thanks!


----------



## mwechtal (Apr 26, 2006)

The only difference between the 500 and 750 is that the 750 includes an extra chuck to hold the larger bits. If you already have the 500 you can just buy the larger chuck.

http://www.genext.drilldoctor.com/content/view/14/47/

Mike


----------



## jdavis (Apr 26, 2006)

We use the 500 with great success.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mwechtal_
> <br />The only difference between the 500 and 750 is that the 750 includes an extra chuck to hold the larger bits. If you already have the 500 you can just buy the larger chuck.
> 
> http://www.genext.drilldoctor.com/content/view/14/47/
> ...



That larger chuck is $53.00. I use only one bit over 1/2". Hardly seem worthwhile.


----------



## Dario (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



$53.00!!! [:0][:0][:0]

My Drill Dr 750PK was bought just about $12.00 more than that!!! [:0][:0][:0]


----------



## JimGo (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> 
> ...I use only one bit over 1/2"...



C'mon Frank, resistance is futile.  There are some really nice kits out there that use bits bigger than 1/2"!  (inside joke for those who haven't been members long enough...) []


----------



## Dario (Apr 26, 2006)

Okay Jim, what did I miss???  Is this the mandrel thing?


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 26, 2006)

But the larger chuck can be purchased to use larger bits. I did that with the 250 (I think that is the number). The difference in the 500 and the 750 is the extra chuck. Alone, the large chuck is about 30 bucks or a little more. I gave my 250 and the larger chuck to my favorite uncle and purchased the 750 for myself. I really like split point bits.  It works great...I would not be without one. Sorry you have had a bad experience with yours Paul. Stay after the rep for a replacement. Often it is a matter of having more persistence and tenacity than the rep has. Stay after him and wear him down. 
Do a good turn daily!
\Don


> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tea Clipper (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks guys for the info; I thought HF had another model that was comparable, but now I can't find it.  Regardless, it sounds like the real Drill Dr. is the way to go.  I'll keep holding out until I can find a sale that doesn't envolve a [!@$@#!] mail-in rebate.[}]


----------



## Pipes (Apr 26, 2006)

I duno IF you will find one without a mail in rebate as this model is being closed out by Amazon for Drill DR and the new model has very little diffrence from what I have read even Drill DR says for what most of us do the tiny upgrade to the new 750 is of NO use to MOST of us !!just FYI[]



http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## jtate (Apr 26, 2006)

Can I just send my bits to one of you guys and get you to sharpen them for a nominal fee?

I got more stuff than I got room for already!

Julia


----------



## Pipes (Apr 26, 2006)

NO ONE I meean NO HUMAN can have to MANY tools []




http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## KingBubbaTruck (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah, Having too many tools is like having too much money...

Uh, wait, I forgot, those two are mutually exclusive, or at least that's what my wife tells me....[]

I've had 2 visits from the UPS guy, 3 deliveries from the Mailman , and One from FedEx this week, and I think she's about ready to take my credit cards away.  Better place some more orders tonight....
[}]


----------



## Dario (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingBubbaTruck_
> <br />I've had 2 visits from the UPS guy, 3 deliveries from the Mailman , and One from FedEx this week, and I think she's about ready to take my credit cards away.  Better place some more orders tonight....
> [}]



LOL I can relate...all my local USPS counter clerks know me by name...and knows what is in my packages.  When it is not busy, most of the time, my package to be picked up are already waiting for me at the counter when I walk in (they can see me coming through the glass windows.

Just today, the clerk asked me what wood I like and after I described it, he promised to bring me some to check.  What a service...or is it the free pens at Christmas time and brownies that LOML bakes for them??? [][][}]


----------



## Tea Clipper (Apr 26, 2006)

Okay guys I just ordered one.  BTW there is also a 10% off amazon code: TOOLS10P
so it was $80.99 and then if I could be bothered with the rebate, it would be $65.99!

What a deal!

Thanks to Pipes and Dario. [}][][]


----------



## Pipes (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tea Clipper_
> <br />Okay guys I just ordered one.  BTW there is also a 10% off amazon code: TOOLS10P
> so it was $80.99 and then if I could be bothered with the rebate, it would be $65.99!
> 
> ...



I didn't know about the 10% off code I just e mailed them to get it ! There good about fixing those type things NORMALY ...

Thanks 



http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## RogerGarrett (Apr 27, 2006)

This is a big coincidence - the subject.

My wife purchased me a 500 a year and  half ago - because I had wanted one for awhile.  I didn't get around to opening the darn thing up until last week - when I had had it with my fourth drill bit that was dulled.

So - I watched the video and 10 minutes later, I had really nice, sharp bits again.

I like this tool - I like to think it saves me a a couple of bucks here and there - rather than buy a new bit - I just sharpen the old one.

Does anyone know the going rate to have your double fluted router bits sharpened?  A guy locally has been charging me $8 each - and a new bit from Grizzly (when on sale) is just about that cost.  On the other hand, I hate to waste perfectly fine bits with lots of useable carbide on them.

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## JimGo (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RogerGarrett_ On the other hand, I hate to waste perfectly fine bits with lots of useable carbide on them.



There's always eBay for the old ones!


----------



## Tea Clipper (Apr 28, 2006)

Mine just arrived today - that was quick!  I'm still stuck at work so I haven't opened it up yet, but I know what I'll be doing this weekend...[][8D]


----------



## Pipes (Apr 28, 2006)

They just e mailed me Amazon gave me the extra 10% off [] so now its what after I mail in the rebate 65 bucks ya thats a deal I LIKE DEALS []

Looks like my Drill DR shipped 5/1/06 man that took a while but then I did op for free shipping and used a 9 buck coupon and its got a 15 buck mail in rebate wife a take care of so at 65 bucks I guess they got a right to be a little slow :O)[]
Besides all my bits are sharp I had my neighbor do the few I needed sharpened last week on his ! I bet he is glad I bought one :O)




http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Pipes (May 4, 2006)

Well mine finaly showed I oped for the free shipping got the 15 buck rebate sent in and they took off the extra 10 % man that was a steal IMHO for  $65.00  !! I gave it a workout and it is everthing I have heard it to be works great !!! I duno how anyone that drills a LOT and I do gets by without one !! I duno now how I did But like I said I had a pile a dull bits to fix up and there now good as new and drill bits are not cheap so this tool a save a few bucks and man it works great did I say that :O)[]





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------

